# PS3 port of Dolphin announced



## Joe88 (Dec 2, 2010)

The developer" shinhalsafar" who has already released VBA (GB, GBC, GBA), SNES9x, and FCEU (NES), all at perfect speed is now planning on porting Dolphin (GCN, Wii) over to the PS3.

Source >>> http://www.logic-sunrise.com/news-182331-d...be-sur-ps3.html

I hope he also makes it work with ps move


----------



## Wabsta (Dec 2, 2010)

That is pretty awesome


----------



## The Pi (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm sure I've read that already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh well.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 2, 2010)

If this works at reasonal speeds, ( which it will as less emulation of the CPU is needed as the cell processor recognises PPC command) I might be able convice my dad to let me JB the PS3


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 2, 2010)

If this works well enough I will jb forget about online.


----------



## Zetta_x (Dec 2, 2010)

While wii games will be a bit of a challenge to emulate (especially using wii motion sensor and what not) gamecube doesn't seem as much of a challenge as wii =)


----------



## mehrab2603 (Dec 2, 2010)

lol a console emulating a same-gen console.never seen that before


----------



## Juanmatron (Dec 2, 2010)

First, go for older consoles dammit!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 2, 2010)

*PlayStation 3*

_The most expensive emulation system._


----------



## The Pi (Dec 2, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> First, go for older consoles dammit!


He can do as he pleases dammit!


----------



## Juanmatron (Dec 2, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> *PlayStation 3*
> 
> _The most expensive emulation system._



Wii is the most expensive emulator system


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 2, 2010)

Lol Wii ON PS3?? That's weird..whats next?? 3DS emulating PSP and PS2??


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 2, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> First, go for older consoles dammit!


he already did but skipped over the N64 emu other then that he got almost everything nintendo related


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Dec 2, 2010)

mehrab2603 said:
			
		

> lol a console emulating a same-gen console.never seen that before


This^^  i believe this could make history atleast in my eyes.lol


----------



## Zetta_x (Dec 2, 2010)

Not to mention finding a good open source N64 may be hard to come by to be able to port over to a ps3 environment.


----------



## Zerousen (Dec 2, 2010)

Does anybody mind if I cry of joy, now?


----------



## Juanmatron (Dec 2, 2010)

Zetta_x said:
			
		

> Not to mention finding a good open source N64 may be hard to come by to be able to port over to a ps3 environment.



It will have the same difficulties than port N64 to Wii.


----------



## purechaos996 (Dec 2, 2010)

mehrab2603 said:
			
		

> lol a console emulating a same-gen console.never seen that before



Because I'm almost certain its never happened before. That will be an amazing feat if it works, hell we still can't get decent emulators like that for the PC lol.


----------



## monkat (Dec 2, 2010)

And so, the Wii becomes completely worthless.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 2, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> I hope he also makes it work with ps move


if that happens i may end up selling my wii and becoming a full on sony whore


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 2, 2010)

Zetta_x said:
			
		

> Not to mention finding a good open source N64 may be hard to come by to be able to port over to a ps3 environment.


1964 is open source, and is the only emulator I've found that can emulate GoldenEye.


----------



## nutella (Dec 2, 2010)

mehrab2603 said:
			
		

> lol a console emulating a same-gen console.never seen that before


Not true, the PSP has a DS emulator, though it runs at like 1 frame per 5 seconds.


----------



## SPH73 (Dec 2, 2010)

This is just a viral publicity stunt, sort of like the DS on PSP emulator.

Anyone who knows anything about the hardware of both machines already knows that full speed emulation will be almost impossible. Plus Move and Wii mote tech is not as similar as most people think.

Anyway, good for Sony. Playing the piracy angle again. It really worked out well for them when they did this during the PSP era, and they got lots of dev support for it... oh wait, not they didn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





On a related note, isn't it sad that the best the PS3 can hope for is to emulate the Wii? I really think that's especially funny when certain people in this topic hate the Wii and frequently praise the PS3. lmao, how the worm turns.

This is why multiconsole gamers are superior.  (Also dolphin on the PC rocks)


----------



## Zerousen (Dec 3, 2010)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> This is just a viral publicity stunt, sort of like the DS on PSP emulator.
> 
> Anyone who knows anything about the hardware of both machines already knows that full speed emulation will be almost impossible. Plus Move and Wii mote tech is not as similar as most people think.
> 
> ...


Couldn't the Wii controller be connected via Bluetooth?


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 3, 2010)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> This is just a viral publicity stunt, sort of like the DS on PSP emulator.
> 
> Anyone who knows anything about the hardware of both machines already knows that full speed emulation will be almost impossible. Plus Move and Wii mote tech is not as similar as most people think.
> 
> ...


Stop pretending you know every thing. The Cell CPU supports same the commands as the wii. Instead of having to emulate a CPU it has to do a mix of emulation and virtualization and just code.
The fact is that the PS3 is vastly more superior when it comes to a fully working wii emulator
(dolphin on th PS3 will rock)
EDiT: Reworded a bit to get my words straight.


----------



## SPH73 (Dec 3, 2010)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> Stop pretending you know every thing. The Cell CPU supports the commands as the wii. Instead of having to emulate a CPU it has to do a mix of emulation and virtualization and just code. Plus the fact the ps3 is vastly superior to most pcs.
> (dolphin on th PS3 will rock)



Stop kidding yourself. Full speed Wii emulation will never be possible on the PS3.

And the PS3 is "superior" to most PCs? lol wut? BWAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Seriously, you're making PS3 fanboys sound desperate and pathetic. 

But hey, if it does work out at least the PS3 will finally have some games worth playing.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 3, 2010)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> Plus the fact the ps3 is vastly superior to most pcs.


Was correct up until that.

It was powerful when it came out...

Over four years ago.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Dec 3, 2010)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> SPH73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm quite certain that if you write a _fully _optimized emulator/virtualization layer, the PS3 would probably be able to play Wii games even better than the Wii itself (higher resolution, with AA and other graphics enhancements).

With Dolphin on x86 PCs, you have to interpret every PPC opcode and adapt it accordingly for your emulated environment. With Dolphin on a PPC system, you could theoretically just run a lot of stuff natively


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 3, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> ThePowerOutage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No generally, I was talking for wii emulation purposes.
I need to reword what I wrote.
The only problem with it is that it will take forever to optimise the code. I don't think we will se a 100% working version for a while yet, in just saying that it is possible and it will be better than on a pc.


----------



## SPH73 (Dec 3, 2010)

One thing I forgot to mention is the cost of entry. I actuallly own the Move, two Move controllers, and the Navi controller. (Along with 3 games)

If you're going to emulate the Wii all you'll need is the $100 Sports Champions bundle and a $30 navigation controller. Of course if you're going to buy a move you need a second remote, no matter what anyone tells you they are essential for the complete Move experience. (You can't even play "The Fight" with out them. And the Gladiator Battle in SC is MUCH better with a second controller.) So that's another $50. And since the Move remotes take almost five hours to charge you really want to get yourself a charge station. Yes, you could plug the controller into your PS3/PC, but it must be on and those Move dildos take forever to charge. 

Soooo....

$100 Sports champion (w/ tax its around $125)
$30 Navigation Controller
$50 Second Move Dildo
$20-$30 Charge Station

=$200+  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, get something to put in front of your PS Eye Camera. It has an obnoxiously bright blue light that doesn't turn off even when you are watching movies. (That's because the camera is active all the time.)

Seriously, get familiar with the tech behind both systems and you'll understand why this topic is so hillariously lulz worthy. I imagine Wii fanboys will use this development to mock the PS3.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 3, 2010)

The idea of using move is indeed possible, but pointless as standard whimper should be able to connect. ( PS3 remotes connect via blutooth.)


----------



## SPH73 (Dec 3, 2010)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> The idea of using move is indeed possible, but pointless as standard whimper should be able to connect. ( PS3 remotes connect via blutooth.)



So wait..... you're going to use Wii hardware to emulate a console you already own on another console you already own? 


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Seriously, this topic is awesome. I haven't had this many lulz in a while.

TPO, nothing personal BTW. I just found your statement unintentionally hillarious.

You could go out and buy some Wii remotes and a nunchuck just to use this emulator. That will run you about $80 tax included. At that point why not just buy the Move instead?


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 3, 2010)

And what do you use on you pc?


----------



## SPH73 (Dec 3, 2010)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> And what do you use on you pc?



Well although I enjoy experimenting with all forms of emulation, I prefer to play my Wii titles on my modded Wii in front of my 52" TV.

Its just one of those things....

A modded Wii can be a great console if you know what you're doing. Dolphin is fun, but its really for those PC addicts who spend all their time tethered to their PCs.  I'm more of a social gamer. Which is why I have so many consoles, and why I was an early adapter for the Xavix, Eye Toy, Wii, Kinect, Move.... and whatever comes next.   Anyway.. I've hijacked this topic enough for now. Thanks for the great lulz guys. I come here just for topics like this.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 3, 2010)

Anyway,buh bai half-troll


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 3, 2010)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> $100 Sports champion (w/ tax its around $125)
> $30 Navigation Controller
> $50 Second Move Dildo
> $20-$30 Charge Station
> ...


no state in the US has anyway even near 25% sales tax, the general average would be around $107 with tax

lets be serious now on the charge station, you dont need it

and the navigator controller I have also heard is pretty useless right now, nothing really uses it (would be nice to just have it around just in case though)


----------



## 480PLULZ (Dec 3, 2010)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> ThePowerOutage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed, GG.


----------



## SPH73 (Dec 3, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> SPH73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not if you want to emulate Wii games, and that's what this topic is about.

Also, the charge station is vital. You can either leave your PS3 on for 5 hours or plug your move controller into your PC. Neither sollution is ideal nor are they as convienient as using a charge station. 

At this point it seems like I'm the only person who actully owns the PlayStation Move.


----------



## SPH73 (Dec 3, 2010)

480PLULZ said:
			
		

> Fixed, GG.



>Implying you aren't one of the other people in this topic  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(hello OP!)


----------



## TLSS_N (Dec 3, 2010)

seems interesting, cant wait to try out the builds!


----------



## overlord00 (Dec 3, 2010)

truely epic if this happens


----------



## Bunie (Dec 3, 2010)

Does the PS3 have Bluetooth, or will we be stuck to GC and Classic-Controller emulation? I dont have a PS3, but this post has me thinking i need to start selling myself.


----------



## TLSS_N (Dec 3, 2010)

Bunie said:
			
		

> Does the PS3 have Bluetooth, or will we be stuck to GC and Classic-Controller emulation? I dont have a PS3, but this post has me thinking i need to start selling myself.



yes, it does.


----------



## SylvWolf (Dec 3, 2010)

Haha, holy crap. If this gets going anywhere close to full speed, it'll be both hilarious and awesome.

And about the whole controller debate, why would a Move/Wiimote be necessary? I understand for the games that are heavily motion-based, but it seems there are plenty of good Wii games that don't use the motion-sensing and could just have the controls remapped to the DS3. And for games like Super Mario Galaxy, wouldn't it be possible to remap the waggle to the SIXAXIS or something (not sure on this, but hey, it's always a possibility). The game selection will be limited without a Move or a Wiimote, but it's not like the emulator would be totally worthless.


----------



## SpaceJump (Dec 3, 2010)

How are compatibility and performance of Dolphin on PC with GC and Wii games to begin with?


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Dec 3, 2010)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> How are compatibility and performance of Dolphin on PC with GC and Wii games to begin with?



Surprisingly well. Even on my shitty Core Duo E4500 system with a Geforce 8800gt everything works fine except for the odd couple of games.


----------



## heartgold (Dec 3, 2010)

If it's able to connect to Nintendo Wi-Fi servers then we'll talk, if not I'll stick to my wii, playing backup and GC games. Not interested as I'm reserving my money for the 3DS+games, it's good stuff though, full speed would be nice.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 3, 2010)

heartgold said:
			
		

> If it's able to connect to Nintendo Wi-Fi servers then we'll talk


don't need it AND the cheaters anyway!


----------



## Maz7006 (Dec 3, 2010)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> SpaceJump said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i have the same setup but with a E6650 or something of the sort

tried emulating Zelda the Wind Waker for a benchmark at 1920x1080 .. lags like hell in open environments, but in closed places or such it runs somewhere between 40-60 FPS - regardless with more high end hardware you can easily emualte any GC and even Wii game at reasonable resolution.

anyway really interesting ... it seems that the PS3 "scene" won't fall into just piracy after all.


----------



## Chaz. (Dec 3, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> *PlayStation 3*
> 
> _The most expensive emulation system._


Most expensive emulation system? Mine cost £60!


----------



## NiGHtS (Dec 3, 2010)

Absolute Genius.


----------



## monkat (Dec 3, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are maybe 10 actively played good wifi games...

Mario Kart, Monster Hunter, Goldeneye, CoD:BO, ...Excitebots?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 3, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah and their all full of cheaters except cod cos they have patches and dunno about ebots but it prob is.


----------



## Son of Science (Dec 3, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, even COD has cheaters.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 3, 2010)

so much for the patch than another wii game ruined


----------



## YayMii (Dec 4, 2010)

purechaos996 said:
			
		

> mehrab2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you count the Dreamcast as the same generation as the PS1 and N64, then bleemcast would be an emulator that did this before. But most would argue that the Dreamcast was an early part of the PS2/GC/Xbox era.


----------



## adrian2040 (Dec 4, 2010)

The Wii Remote Controls use Bluetooth. Dualshock 3 Controllers use Bluetooth. PS3 and Wii both use Bluetooth for their controllers.

My point is that they could make it to work with the real Wii Remote Controller. And besides, there would be no good alternative to the nunchuck with the PS Move. (The Navigation Controller has no motion sensing capabilities.)


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Dec 4, 2010)

I don't know why you guys think this will get anywhere. Nintendo doesn't care about Dolphin for PC cause the general masses don't have super jackedup computers to play the emulator on. Now if this project gets anywhere near playable, I'm sure Nintendo is not going to be to happy and proceed to make this a legal issue (as they always do xD)


----------



## Rydian (Dec 4, 2010)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> I don't know why you guys think this will get anywhere. Nintendo doesn't care about Dolphin for PC cause the general masses don't have super jackedup computers to play the emulator on. Now if this project gets anywhere near playable, I'm sure Nintendo is not going to be to happy and proceed to make this a legal issue (as they always do xD)


Emulators are legal as long as they don't contain any copywritten code (generally the BIOS).


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Dec 4, 2010)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> I don't know why you guys think this will get anywhere. Nintendo doesn't care about Dolphin for PC cause the general masses don't have super jackedup computers to play the emulator on. Now if this project gets anywhere near playable, I'm sure Nintendo is not going to be to happy and proceed to make this a legal issue (as they always do xD)


So people dont have computers that can emulate gamecube but they have a ps3 which can?  You do know most peoples computers are alot more powerful than any console.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Dec 4, 2010)

I didn't say they weren't legal, I said Nintendo would likely cause problems.. it being on a competitors system and all.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 4, 2010)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> I didn't say they weren't legal, I said Nintendo would likely cause problems.. it being on a competitors system and all.


Nintendo can't.

Flash carts cost money and need a proper payment and shipping system, those are things Nintendo can fuck with.

They can't control the internet, especially since no physical device is being made/distributed.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Dec 4, 2010)

True, True, I guess we'll have to see what happens. But ill still stick with my midnight launched wii lol (thing is on its last legs xD)


----------



## JonthanD (Dec 4, 2010)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> This is just a viral publicity stunt, sort of like the DS on PSP emulator.
> 
> Anyone who knows anything about the hardware of both machines already knows that full speed emulation will be almost impossible. Plus Move and Wii mote tech is not as similar as most people think.
> 
> ...



It is funny to see people going "Yesss!!! Now I can play GC/Wii games on my PS3!!!".....

Am I aloud to laugh at them or should I feel sorry for them? 

Just a heads up for the less technically astute people out there. You will never see decent Wii emulation on the PS3, between the RAM limitations and access to the GPU and no driver for the PS3's GPU and the list just goes on and on from there and that list is pretty extensive.

I honestly doubt there will ever be a PS2 software emulator for the PS3 let alone a Wii.

Although it would rock to play my Wii games on my PS3


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 4, 2010)

booo! where is the dreamcast and sega saturn emulator! i will jailbreak my console just for that reason!


----------



## Urza (Dec 4, 2010)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> Anyone who knows anything about the hardware of both machines already knows that full speed emulation will be almost impossible. Plus Move and Wii mote tech is not as similar as most people think.


Neither of those things are true.

If you've seen any of the benches for the PS3's cell processor, if Dolphin were sufficiently optimized it could easily create the emulation environment. As for Wiimotes, the easiest solution would be to write BT drivers for it instead of some convoluted hack involving the Move.


----------



## heavyknight (Dec 4, 2010)

And here, I thought the PSWii60 was just a joke.


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow this is great news. But I mostly want to see a PS2 emulator =/... In due time.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 5, 2010)

marvelous... thts probably the most anticipated thing on the ps3 since they would save money on buying a new console... speed MAY be an issue


----------



## Zerrix (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow!
And suddenly the Sony PS3 slogan 'It only does everything' gets a really really different meaning!


----------



## Paarish (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm more focused on the Gamecube emulation. I already have a Wii and there's so many games that I missed out on.


----------



## TheZander (Jul 15, 2012)

Did this ever turn into anything? Is there a gamecube emulator for ps3?


----------



## Clarky (Jul 15, 2012)

none yet, although i wouldn't be suprised if it was held back due the lvl1 layer on the ps3 not being cracked yet, same thing that has apparently held back the port of WiiPS3 64


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 15, 2012)

finally I can play good games on my ps3


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jul 15, 2012)

Nevermind


----------



## pubert09 (Jul 15, 2012)

monkat said:


> And so, the Wii becomes completely worthless.


It would be completely worthless for me if Rock Band 3 works on the PS3 WITH the dongles, DLC, and online functionality.
Sounds hard to do to me, but who knows? I hope it is easy work.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jul 15, 2012)

This thread is old, it looks like the nay sayers where right.


----------

